# Horizontal Root Movement is based on Vertical intervals



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

millionrainbows said:


> Western tonality is about establishing a key area, and this means we have to "move away" from the tonic chord (C) in order to "return" to it, and establish the tonality, unless we want to drone on in one chord. Western tonality likes to move around, unlike Indian raga music. So how is this "movement" away from, and back to, the key tonic station accomplished?
> 
> The main way that Western tonality establishes key areas is by root movement. These roots are the scale steps, and the functions assigned to them within that scale.
> But why do we hear (in the key of C Major) a G chord as being the "dominant" (V) function, as "subordinate" to I (C)? What is this perception based on, and why does it convince our ear that "G" needs to resolve, and that "C" is our home key?
> ...


----------

